# Importing a vehicle from the United Kingdom To the USA - I live in CO, car is in UK



## Hillsideset (Jan 1, 2009)

I am trying to buy an Audi RS4 2001 from the UK but live in Colorado (united states). I am curious if anyone has info on how to do this?

Details:
about $16k in UK

To figure out the car value in dollars I believe you take the exchange rate times total lbs - 1 us dollar = 1.46 british lbs = 16000 x 1.46 = $23,360 american dollars

so what will it cost to bring into the us (shipping, taxes, fees) etc?

2001 model
Wagon 

Any help would be greatly apprecited thanks


----------



## Nelzon (Aug 3, 2009)

Hillsideset said:


> I am trying to buy an Audi RS4 2001 from the UK but live in Colorado (united states). I am curious if anyone has info on how to do this?
> 
> Details:
> about $16k in UK
> ...


Being completely honest. If I was in your position I would consider selling the car in the UK and buying a similar model in the US. Once you take into account import fees then registration it will be an expensive toy. Also you don't say if you plan on returning to the UK, so once again you might have to pay export fees. Additionally, if you are staying in the US trying to sell the car on sometime down the line might be difficult.

As to the equation you mention I've not seen that before, however given the state of the US economy the car is only worth whatever someone is willing to pay. You can go online and check out Kelley's Blue Book values for an estimate.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

How to Import a car to the UK from the US
http://:www.foreignborn.com/

Talk to Sama at Sports&Imports in Columbus, GA about an auction purchase.


----------

